# Micas for beginning colorer



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been making soap for a few years and now I want to color and swirl some. Where can I get good performing colors now that the pop micas are no longer available?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Utramarines and oxides are good to start with...


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

There are still lots of soap safe micas available from TKB. Pops aren't the only soaping micas they carried. TKB isn't the only company to carry soap safe micas for that matter either. The Conservatoire, I believe, had something similar to the pops which is still available last I heard.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

the micas similar to the pops at the conservatoire are called magic micas. For a Newbie I recommend oxides. They always work great!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!

Vicki in NC


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

VickiLynne said:


> I have been making soap for a few years and now I want to color and swirl some. Where can I get good performing colors now that the pop micas are no longer available?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vicki in NC


Wow! You must have great self-control. 

I can't imagine making soap for years without trying color.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

LOL Cindy, tell that to my appetite!

Vicki in NC


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I had better luck starting with micas and the POP micas specifically in goat milk soap. I still use micas and I have a good supply of POP micas. (hoarding is paying off with this product) I also ordered from the Conservatorie and have tried only one so far. Apple mica and it turned out a lovely shade of green but a much greener green than the Apple Pop in GM soap. 
I love coloring with micas. I mix them with a little bit of the oil in my recipe (before I mix my lye and oils ) in a glass pyrex measuring cup (large size) and then put about a cup of raw soap batter in the cup at emulsion and it works well most of the time. Use a soap recipe that takes longer to trace and go for it. I also have some oxides and ultramarines but prefer the micas.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Can someone please give info on conservatoire?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

http://theconservatorie.com/#


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Cindy!

Vicki in NC


----------

